# GrubHub is now CONTACTING INSURANCE COMPANIES to verify coverage but being sneaky



## The Jax

If you are applying to partner with GrubHub or are already partner with GrubHub or have been deactivated and put on hold and are being reactivated, the onboarding team now has the blessing of the big talking heads to call your insurance company.

There was a recent change also in the contractor agreement that states they can and will do this.

Basically, you all the pain in the ass it is about updating your insurance info with them. Well if a member of the onboarding staff is not satisfied with your insurance card, you may need to send them a declaration page. If they sense you are submitting a fraudulent or doctored declaration page, they will use the information, including your personal info and social security number to call your insurance company and act like they are you saying they called in to think about changing coverage to verify.

I recently had to update my insurance as it was about to expire and and I got an email asking for my dec page. I sent it to them. A day later, I got a call from my agent asking me why I called the 800 number and if there was anything he could help me with. I told him I never called them. He investigated and E-Mailed the rep who took the call and had them call me. She agreed that it was not me that spoke to her and the person that called seemed like they just wanted to know what the coverages were and was able to verify my account with my personal info.

So if you are able to secure your account with your insurance with a special pass phrase to tell the rep, do it. They shouldn't be calling your insurance company and are most certainly looking for a way to deactivate you. I mean, if your insurance is genuine then you wouldn't be deactivated but thats not the point.


----------



## FLKeys

I would think if they identified themselves as you, that would be fraud and has the makings of a serious class action lawsuit. Contact one of those class action lawsuit companies and be one of the primary parties, you have the potential to make money, or be left as a class member and collect pennies.


----------



## Amos69

FLKeys said:


> I would think if they identified themselves as you, that would be fraud and has the makings of a serious class action lawsuit. Contact one of those class action lawsuit companies and be one of the primary parties, you have the potential to make money, or be left as a class member and collect pennies.


WERD!


----------



## tohunt4me

More Corporate Spying !


----------



## Seamus

Some insurance companies will drop you if they find out you are using your car for commercial purposes. GH has to know this.


----------



## 2starDriver

FLKeys said:


> I would think if they identified themselves as you, that would be fraud and has the makings of a serious class action lawsuit. Contact one of those class action lawsuit companies and be one of the primary parties, you have the potential to make money, or be left as a class member and collect pennies.


You got big fat lawsuit. Better call saul &#128076;


----------



## Monkeyman4394

Yeah. This definitely didn’t happen.


----------



## The Jax

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Yeah. This definitely didn't happen.


I WOULD appreciate it if you stopped commenting on any of my threads with the pure intent to harass and discredit me. I know it happened but you can believe what you want to believe. Anyone that wants proof is welcome to send me a private message and they can call my insurance agent themselves. He will be happy to take your call. Other than that, Monkey, please do not comment on any thread I have posted or reply to any of my comments again. Last and final warning. Leave me alone.

I understand you live such a sad life and you feel the need to annoy people in order to make you feel better about yourself but take it somewhere else. Thank you.


----------



## Monkeyman4394

The Jax said:


> I WOULD appreciate it if you stopped commenting on any of my threads with the pure intent to harass and discredit me. I know it happened but you can believe what you want to believe. Anyone that wants proof is welcome to send me a private message and they can call my insurance agent themselves. He will be happy to take your call. Other than that, Monkey, please do not comment on any thread I have posted or reply to any of my comments again. Last and final warning. Leave me alone.
> 
> I understand you live such a sad life and you feel the need to annoy people in order to make you feel better about yourself but take it somewhere else. Thank you.


You're spreading false, inflammatory, or purely conjectural information. There is no way any of these platforms are having their agents pose as drivers to break into our private accounts. Also, feel free to ignore me.


----------



## Jst1dreamr

The Jax said:


> If you are applying to partner with GrubHub or are already partner with GrubHub or have been deactivated and put on hold and are being reactivated, the onboarding team now has the blessing of the big talking heads to call your insurance company.
> 
> There was a recent change also in the contractor agreement that states they can and will do this.
> 
> Basically, you all the pain in the ass it is about updating your insurance info with them. Well if a member of the onboarding staff is not satisfied with your insurance card, you may need to send them a declaration page. If they sense you are submitting a fraudulent or doctored declaration page, they will use the information, including your personal info and social security number to call your insurance company and act like they are you saying they called in to think about changing coverage to verify.
> 
> I recently had to update my insurance as it was about to expire and and I got an email asking for my dec page. I sent it to them. A day later, I got a call from my agent asking me why I called the 800 number and if there was anything he could help me with. I told him I never called them. He investigated and E-Mailed the rep who took the call and had them call me. She agreed that it was not me that spoke to her and the person that called seemed like they just wanted to know what the coverages were and was able to verify my account with my personal info.
> 
> So if you are able to secure your account with your insurance with a special pass phrase to tell the rep, do it. They shouldn't be calling your insurance company and are most certainly looking for a way to deactivate you. I mean, if your insurance is genuine then you wouldn't be deactivated but thats not the point.


Contact the district attorney office if you have proof they did this. It is illegal and being election time that kind of take down would be a big boost.


----------



## 58756

The Jax said:


> If you are applying to partner with GrubHub or are already partner with GrubHub or have been deactivated and put on hold and are being reactivated, the onboarding team now has the blessing of the big talking heads to call your insurance company.
> 
> There was a recent change also in the contractor agreement that states they can and will do this.
> 
> Basically, you all the pain in the ass it is about updating your insurance info with them. Well if a member of the onboarding staff is not satisfied with your insurance card, you may need to send them a declaration page. If they sense you are submitting a fraudulent or doctored declaration page, they will use the information, including your personal info and social security number to call your insurance company and act like they are you saying they called in to think about changing coverage to verify.
> 
> I recently had to update my insurance as it was about to expire and and I got an email asking for my dec page. I sent it to them. A day later, I got a call from my agent asking me why I called the 800 number and if there was anything he could help me with. I told him I never called them. He investigated and E-Mailed the rep who took the call and had them call me. She agreed that it was not me that spoke to her and the person that called seemed like they just wanted to know what the coverages were and was able to verify my account with my personal info.
> 
> So if you are able to secure your account with your insurance with a special pass phrase to tell the rep, do it. They shouldn't be calling your insurance company and are most certainly looking for a way to deactivate you. I mean, if your insurance is genuine then you wouldn't be deactivated but thats not the point.


Exactly if they tell insurance company that you do food delivery, you're a goner as that means Insurance can drop you as you don't have commercial insurance. Rideshare insurance iz just for rideshare


----------



## ConkeyCrack

Your insurance company doesn't need to know that you are delivery food. "What momma don't know won't hurt her"


----------



## The Jax

Ozzyoz said:


> Exactly if they tell insurance company that you do food delivery, you're a goner as that means Insurance can drop you as you don't have commercial insurance. Rideshare insurance iz just for rideshare


I actually have commercial insurance on my two work vehicles because I am also a consultant and do a lot of driving with my car and also drive around visiting clients and developing delivery areas while also making delivery for clients, delivery apps, and some side courier work. So they can tell my insurance company all they want. However, for you OTHER guys who do not have commercial insurance or a rideshare rider policy, yea you would be screwed. I think whoever was investigating my policy for GrubHub thought what I submitted was fake because it was a commercial policy.



ConkeyCrack said:


> Your insurance company doesn't need to know that you are delivery food. "What momma don't know won't hurt her"


Well my advice I give to delivery drivers to my clients is that do not tell the police or anyone else you are delivering if you are in an accident. Doesn't matter if you have a car topper or a shirt, you could be on your way home (cough cough).


----------



## BigJohn

ConkeyCrack said:


> Your insurance company doesn't need to know that you are delivery food. "What momma don't know won't hurt her"


While a lot of people love to gamble and to play russian roulette, it is indeed insurance fraud to be using a covered vehicle for commercial purposes when the personal insurance policy on that covered vehicle expressly forbids such commercial use.


----------



## NOXDriver

The Jax said:


> There was a recent change also in the contractor agreement that states they can and will do this.


LINK PLEASE


----------



## Darrell Green Fan

BigJohn said:


> While a lot of people love to gamble and to play russian roulette, it is indeed insurance fraud to be using a covered vehicle for commercial purposes when the personal insurance policy on that covered vehicle expressly forbids such commercial use.


It's also stupid as Hell as your private carrier can and will check with the app companies to see if you were doing these jobs. Once that happens they won't cover your claim and will drop you.

Just get the right insurance and all this goes away folks, it's cheap as Hell and there's no reason not to have it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

FLKeys said:


> I would think if they identified themselves as you, that would be fraud and has the makings of a serious class action lawsuit. Contact one of those class action lawsuit companies and be one of the primary parties, you have the potential to make money, or be left as a class member and collect pennies.


All depends on the judge. I was lead plaintiff on a suit. We asked for 5k for the time and effort I put into it and I got $100 + the pennies for being in the class. Worked out to about 50 cents an hour, kind of like uber pay!


----------



## Big Lou

The Jax said:


> If you are applying to partner with GrubHub or are already partner with GrubHub or have been deactivated and put on hold and are being reactivated, the onboarding team now has the blessing of the big talking heads to call your insurance company.
> 
> There was a recent change also in the contractor agreement that states they can and will do this.
> 
> Basically, you all the pain in the ass it is about updating your insurance info with them. Well if a member of the onboarding staff is not satisfied with your insurance card, you may need to send them a declaration page. If they sense you are submitting a fraudulent or doctored declaration page, they will use the information, including your personal info and social security number to call your insurance company and act like they are you saying they called in to think about changing coverage to verify.
> 
> I recently had to update my insurance as it was about to expire and and I got an email asking for my dec page. I sent it to them. A day later, I got a call from my agent asking me why I called the 800 number and if there was anything he could help me with. I told him I never called them. He investigated and E-Mailed the rep who took the call and had them call me. She agreed that it was not me that spoke to her and the person that called seemed like they just wanted to know what the coverages were and was able to verify my account with my personal info.
> 
> So if you are able to secure your account with your insurance with a special pass phrase to tell the rep, do it. They shouldn't be calling your insurance company and are most certainly looking for a way to deactivate you. I mean, if your insurance is genuine then you wouldn't be deactivated but thats not the point.


*Bastards....*
And they say drivers are "intendent" drivers. Sure sounds like employer action to me.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

I'm sure more than one person on here has driven for apps for a few days with lapsed coverage... 😏


----------



## NOXDriver

The Jax said:


> they will use the information, including your personal info and social security number to call your insurance company and act like they are you saying they called in to think about changing coverage to verify.


OP has made wild claims with no proof... there is no way in heck they are doing this.

GH has no requirements for insurance coverage other than you be legal in your state.


----------



## The Jax

NOXDriver said:


> OP has made wild claims with no proof... there is no way in heck they are doing this.


There is no reason I would be sharing this information if it did not happen. I'd be happy to give you my agent's phone number to verify but then again, you are a nobody and I know what I said did really happen and I don't need validation from you or from anyone.



NOXDriver said:


> GH has no requirements for insurance coverage other than you be legal in your state.


Incorrect. GrubHub has a very firm policy on personal injury protection coverage in states that require it. You cannot work in a state that has higher limits than your registered state as your state has lower limits.


----------



## Jim1234

I called Costco insurance to see if they had RS insurance. They looked up my name on their computer and saw I was covered under Farmer’s. Yes, insurance companies share information. They don’t share pricing but they know a lot about anyone who is insured.


----------



## kingcorey321

Interesting .
Gh did not ask me what car i was driving or insurance info. 
GH says you can have a passenger in your car or be a passenger .
Why would they call on insurance ? How do you know they called ?
Insurance asks you personal info to verify yourself.
This could be a good lawsuit for privacy violations .
I suggest contacting a lawyer you may be rich in a year or so .
Again im calling this a scam some how or total . B.S . Post.
If Gh wants to see your insurance they will just stop your app and you can get online until you supply it .


Now UE did ask. To see proof


----------



## The Jax

Jim1234 said:


> I called Costco insurance to see if they had RS insurance. They looked up my name on their computer and saw I was covered under Farmer's. Yes, insurance companies share information. They don't share pricing but they know a lot about anyone who is insured.


Very incorrect. Insurance companies do not share information unless there is a claim. What insurance companies actually do is...

1) Check and write claims history onto a consumer report called a CLUE Report.

2) Pull a consumer reporting agency called Lexux Nexus that will give information on the insured such as people in the household and registered vehicles. For them to pull this report, they need to input the information you already gave them. For example, you call for a quote. They pull the report. The information of you and drivers and vehicles are recorded on Lexus Nexus. You call another company, they do the same thing and it pulled again and the insurance company and their software compare the two. One reason is to check for fraud. Then they also run a MVR report and an insurance score and that is how they underwrite and rate you.

If you do not know what you are talking about, do not claim you do. Thanks.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

They are using the 5G towers to hack us and get our insurance info. Government is in on it so they won’t help. I will spread the word on the Q where patriots fight these things.


----------



## JeanOcelot0

The Jax said:


> They shouldn't be calling your insurance company and are most certainly looking for a way to deactivate you. I mean, if your insurance is genuine then you wouldn't be deactivated but thats not the point.


Let's see ... the terms of the ant-delivery "business arrangement" is that the ant show proof of coverage, and so the ant sends in the declaration page of the insurance, and the ant is pi33ed that the "business partner" follows up to make sure that the coverage is legit?


----------



## JeanOcelot0

NauticalWheeler said:


> I'm sure more than one person on here has driven for apps for a few days with lapsed coverage... 😏


I would say that not having coverage is a great way to get headroom for any profit.


----------



## kingcorey321

First off . You say your name. Account number or social.
Once grub hub does this its a serious lawsuit . Let them do it . You will make cash from it.


----------



## Ignatowski

This doesn't make much sense. I don't do GH, but I do DD. Neither GH nor DoorDash provide any insurance at all. No "period 2 & 3 contingent collision" insurance. Nada. Whatever you do in your car is all on you.

I don't think I ever told DD what car I have, let alone who my insurer is. My app has "Car Model" set to "Other" and "Car Year" blank. As far as I know, you don't even need to own a car to do DD.


----------

